# Seresto collar? Anyone?



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone looked into the Seresto collar for flea and tick control yet? 

My vet tech said it not only kills fleas and ticks, it also repels them. She’s usually on top of her information, but this product is so new in the US that I thought I’d see if anyone has used it on a V. 

There’s at least one internet site that says it has been available in the UK for about a year.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I try and stay away from any medications that are new to the market. I like to give it a few years. It sometimes takes that long before problems are brought to light.

I go with the old tried and true before new and improved everytime.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We looked into it, but the warning that dogs who wear it should not sleep near their owners was a deal breaker! :-\


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

The brochure doesn't have that warning and it’s a deal breaker for us, too. That’s exactly the kind of info I needed. Thanks!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Please wake up some

great folks

and I could care 1 drop what a Wet Vet said all get cash from the chemical companies and closed door hand shakes 

and bring any slander

I will reduce you to bubble gum

once a Hazmat specialist cell level death

None of this $hit and yes broad base general is safe and a kid with a dog sleeping

could be deadly.

Last year out of lack of help and mass fleas I loaded em up with frontline

and yes by choice they sleep with me

I was taken to the ER eyes swollen shut and full on breathing risks

The medical staff facts your body was poisioned

and my eyes with care and medications did not fully open until day 3.

Vets I will flex cancer cares and higher risks surgeries

they no zero about natural healing and the risks

there rewards $$$ make it easy for them

and I hunt 2 vets

who respect my options


----------

